# June Grass Report Needed...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am planning on going tomorrow and wonder if anyone was at, or near Pensacola Beach today. Was there any June grass?


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I went east of portifino and it was really bad. Moved west of pier and it was a little better.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

so whats the green slime stuff called? cuz that's what usually shuts down my trips. is the june grass the brown sea weed?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i would imagine it was bad with the winds out of the south. 

try the piers if its bad to get past it huggin the shore line.. if you can find breaks though i bet the surf fishing is gonna be good with the fast moving water right now


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

RSD said:


> I went east of portifino and it was really bad. Moved west of pier and it was a little better.


How long does it usually last? I will be in Destin in mid-August.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

We did go yesterday EOP and it was bad. Coupled with the rough surf, we ended up going Soundside. Ugly met us there and I had a 16oz egg weight and a 6oz pyramid and was still having my line washing to the east.

I don't recall the June grass being around this late in the year but I guess we really haven't had any real rough surf or weather to wash it out. It had more of a dark brown color than the usual light green so maybe it is dying off.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I was at the beach Sat. in front of peg legs and it was pretty bad.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

We went last night to the west of the pier, grass was there, but only seemed to be bad past the second bar, the short drop (200 yds) didn't have hardly any on it, while the long drop(350 yds) was loaded...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Conditions were so bad on Sunday that my gear did not leave the truck until we were at the sound! The surf was stacked with back to back 3-4ft waves the current was so strong that 1.5lbs of weight would not hold and the nasty ass sea grass was glued to your line every couple feet! The good part was hanging out with Devinsdad and family and meeting Beeritself and family and being able to make the best of a crappy day of fishing. I look forward to doing it again when the weather and fishing improve. UGLY


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm glad you asked this devinsdad...I've been trying to get out and try for some fish in the Gulf's surf, but the June grass ruins the trip. I'd like to find a section of shore that isn't covered in the stuff so I can go back to fishing. Saturday I had to resort to fishing in the Sound, which didn't go terribly, but I'd much rather be pulling in pomps than reds. YRM.


----------

